# Got another CZ



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just hadda' have a .45 CZ to add to my collection, it's a 97 B. It was all black when I bought it. I spent about two days polishing out all the little parts both inside and out including the frame and slide rails, barrel, trigger and hammer. Not that it needed it, but it gave me something to do. CZ's are not the easiest guns to work on, but once you've done one you know what to expect as their all metal guns are similar in design and construction. The hardest part is assembling the sear carrier, its associated parts and tiny little springs. Especially on the (D) de-cocker models. I've made slave pins from old dull drill bits, and cut them to size which are used to aid in their assembly. Still it's not for the faint of heart.

I was surprised that the Omega P01 which has more parts was easier to work on than it's P01/P06 brothers. The Shadow 2 is the easiest of them all. I have to say that CZ's have gotten a lot better with regards to machining and tooling marks. At least my last two have. Even though that's never affected their reliability you can feel it in their actions. Except for the Shadow 2 series which are designed for competition, as such that's what you're paying for.

Still can't get ammo at least no 9's, 40's or 45's. All the gun stores in my area are wiped out except for some shotgun shells and rifle calibers. I'm kinda' afraid to go out shooting as I don't want to deplete my ammo supply. People from all over the state are driving for hours scouring different stores for guns and ammo. One store had to close temporarily as they wanted to have enough on hand for their regular customers. One of the managers told me he'd never seen so many people from out of the area come into the store searching for guns and ammo. I don't know if it's because of the election, the riots or covid? Probably a combination of all three.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> One store had to close temporarily as they wanted to have enough on hand for their regular customers. One of the managers told me he'd never seen so many people from out of the area come into the store searching for guns and ammo. I don't know if it's because of the election, the riots or covid? Probably a combination of all three.
> 
> View attachment 19333
> View attachment 19334
> ...


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Does the weight bother you? It doesn't me, but I get comment's from other people. Heck. I carry it EDC this time of years in a Gazelle holster and I'm not uncomfortable.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Tangof said:


> *Does the weight bother you?* It doesn't me, but I get comment's from other people. Heck. I carry it EDC this time of years in a Gazelle holster and I'm not uncomfortable.
> View attachment 19336


No, I've carried heavier guns before. I just bought it Monday 12/14 and haven't had a chance to lug it around as of yet. However I've carried my Shadow 2 which is about 3/4 lb. or 12 oz. heavier than this one when both are fully loaded.

*From one of my earlier posts on the Shadow 2:* 
"I weighed it, fully loaded with 18 rounds of 124 grain Speer Gold Dots along with the brass grips it's over 3 3/4 lbs. or 62 oz's to be exact. The same as my 7 1/2 barrel Ruger Redhawk fully loaded. The Walther Q4 loaded with 15 rounds of the same ammunition weighs 3lbs. or 48 oz's right on the nose.

However I've often carried .44 Magnum revolvers loaded with shot loads along with a .45 and water on hikes out into the desert. Carrying a heavy gun or two is something I've become accustomed to."

The 97 B comes in at 3lbs. or 48 oz.s loaded with 10 rounds of 220 grain Hornady Critical Duty ammo. I usually carry my heavier guns in a Galco horizontal shoulder holster under a loose fitting shirt for concealment.

Yeah, I'm a big fan of CZ's along with others. The Shadow 2 has got thee best trigger in both DA/SA out of all the DA/SA semi auto's that I own. No question about that. That and along with it's weight it was like shooting a 22. It's no wonder that they are popular with today's competitive shooters.

I went out into the desert and lined up a bunch of soda cans and was picking them off rapid fire like nothing at about 50 ft. I own and have fired both full size and compact aluminum frame 1911's and my one Colt steel framed 1911. The 97 B is probably the heaviest of those, I can't wait to see what this one's like. It too has a pretty good trigger, better than my Sig P227's but not as good as the Shadow 2.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

*RK3369:*
"Because they're getting ready for the coming trend in "cashless" bail. When all those criminals get out they're going to be multiple repeat offenders because there will be no legal penalty and no jail time. What else will stop them other than a pistol on your hip?"

A pistol on the hip will not stop anyone, a bullet to the head will.

What surprised me was the amount of Arizona residents buying firearms? Damn near everyone who lives here is already armed as we have the most lenient gun laws in the country. It's not like all of a sudden they need to rush out and buy a gun for protection, they already have at least one. Ammo? Definitely as it's certainly an expendable commodity. Just like toilet paper once it's gone it's gone. 

Most people that I know here are pretty well stocked up on ammo too. The downside is that you don't want to do too much shooting until things get back to normal.

My guess is that a lot of those buying guns at this time are first time buyers, those who've moved here recently from anti gun states, in particular California. They're hearing all the news and rushing out to buy them. That and the manufacturer's can't keep up with the demand for both guns and ammo throughout the entire United States which are major factors contributing to the gun and ammo shortage.

I bought that 97 B only because I wanted it and as soon as I saw that one was available I didn't hesitate. During these times if I'd waited any longer it probably would be gone. However there are still plenty of revolvers on dealer's shelves in my area both double and single action. Especially single action. Semi auto's are down to practically nothing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. Very cool!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think your assessment is correct. Likely both first time buyers and others looking to have several around and available if Necessary.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats. Very cool!


Thank you!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> I think your assessment is correct. Likely both first time buyers and others looking to have several around and available if Necessary.


My friend who manages one of the gun stores told me that he's seen more first time buyers than ever before. You can tell by the types of questions they ask when looking to buy a gun. It's pretty obvious that they've never even handled one before. A lot of them are expats from California. Some of whom are educated and indoctrinated by Hollywood and the media. Some of their questions are about Arizona's gun laws of which they are pleasantly surprised. Other's are about different types of handguns so they can figure out which one is right for them.

I've been in the store on several occasions when people walk in looking to buy their first gun. You can tell that they've never had an interest in guns before and just want something for self protection. We all get into a conversation about different types and brands of guns, gun laws and the politics surrounding them. The best advise we can give them is to take a firearms safety course that offers hands on instruction, and never vote for a politician that uses the term "common sense". When trying to pass legislation that infringes on their civil rights.

Myself, I welcome them. I'm more than happy to see more people exercising their 2nd Amendment rights. But more importantly why we have that right in the first place. You'd be surprised at how many people never understood the real reasons behind that amendment and why it's so important even today, especially today.

The best thing that we can do as gun owners is not put these people down or ridicule what we may see as some pretty stupid questions. Not one of us was born with a gun in our hand and we need as many people as possible on our side if we are to preserve our 2nd Amendment rights and Constitutional Law.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I just hadda' have a .45 CZ to add to my collection, it's a 97 B. It was all black when I bought it. I spent about two days polishing out all the little parts both inside and out including the frame and slide rails, barrel, trigger and hammer. Not that it needed it, but it gave me something to do. CZ's are not the easiest guns to work on, but once you've done one you know what to expect as their all metal guns are similar in design and construction. The hardest part is assembling the sear carrier, its associated parts and tiny little springs. Especially on the (D) de-cocker models. I've made slave pins from old dull drill bits, and cut them to size which are used to aid in their assembly. Still it's not for the faint of heart.
> 
> I was surprised that the Omega P01 which has more parts was easier to work on than it's P01/P06 brothers. The Shadow 2 is the easiest of them all. I have to say that CZ's have gotten a lot better with regards to machining and tooling marks. At least my last two have. Even though that's never affected their reliability you can feel it in their actions. Except for the Shadow 2 series which are designed for competition, as such that's what you're paying for.
> 
> ...


Very nice, wow !!
You were WAY OVERDUE For a new handgun, dontcha know , lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Very nice, wow !!
> You were WAY OVERDUE For a new handgun, dontcha know , lol.


Thank You!!!

Yeah, I guess I was a little overdue? My last purchase was a little over two months ago, the CZ Shadow 2. But it is getting to the point where I can't think of too many more gotta' haves. I'm still hoping that HK will come out with a VP 45 or even better yet a VP 45 SK. That would definitely be a "gotta' have".

I also have an EAA Witness .45 that's for all intents and purposes a CZ clone. But I've always wanted the real deal. As such I was always on the lookout for one. I've never had any trouble finding 9mm CZ's, of course that was well before the gun buying frenzy of late. The 40 CZ's would come up once in a while, the .45's not so much. The magazines for both the CZ 97 and Witness .45 are identical except for the base plates. So I won't need extra magazines.

I probably could have found a CZ 97 out of state, but I prefer to buy within my home state. If my local gun store doesn't have what I want, Davidson's here in Arizona usually does. I just have my friend call them up and either have it on the same or the next day. But now Davidson's too is out of just about everything with regards to handguns. I have no idea where my local store got this one from? It wasn't from Davidson's that's for sure as I'm always checking their web site.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man desertman, you sure have some nice pistols!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Man desertman, you sure have some nice pistols!


Thank You!!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> Thank You!!!


Although my collection is not as large as yours, I find that I can go a full year before I get around to shooting some of them again...guess I have about five or six that I tend to carry, and I concentrate on shooting them to stay familiar with the manual of arms.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Although my collection is not as large as yours, I find that I can go a full year before I get around to shooting some of them again...guess I have about five or six that I tend to carry, and I concentrate on shooting them to stay familiar with the manual of arms.


About half the guns that I own I've never fired before. Most of those are revolvers. The others are for all intents and purposes duplicates. For example I've got two Glock G30's one of which I've fired a lot the other is just collecting dust. I've got a bunch of 1911's too, half of which I've fired. Same for my CZ's, Sig's, Beretta's, HK's and Glocks. My blued and case hardened single action cowboy guns are too nice to shoot and I bought them as collector items only. Because I've got so many of them some guns I've never gotten around to shooting as of yet.

I've got a coupla' Bond Arm's derringers and a bunch of NAA mini revolvers. Which are pretty much useless other than I like them as novelties. I've fired those just for the hell of it, but don't make a steady diet of it. They are a terrible choice for any serious self defense purposes or bulls eye target shooting. For a gun the size of those Bond Arms derringers you can have a Sig P365 that holds 10 rounds of 9mm that fires as fast as you can pull the trigger as opposed to one that only holds two rounds of .45LC or .410 shotgun shells and you've gotta' cock the hammer for each shot. Yes, I've fired a few hundred rounds out of both of those P365's.

However I do like working on guns. Whenever I get a new one I just can't seem to leave it alone. I've got to take it apart and polish out a lot of those small reciprocating parts. Then there are those that I do shoot and carry quite often. I've got about 20 of those that I go back and forth with of different makes and calibers. I try to go out shooting at least once a month and I estimate that I've fired around 30 to 40 thousand rounds during my lifetime, possibly more.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, you certainly have a nice collection. I don't have the spare money to buy "collectors guns", and even if I did, I don't think I could stand to buy a gun, and not shoot it...at least on a semi-regular basis. For some reason, I just can't not shoot a gun I have.


----------



## Koldfire70 (Mar 6, 2020)

desertman said:


> I just hadda' have a .45 CZ to add to my collection, it's a 97 B. It was all black when I bought it. I spent about two days polishing out all the little parts both inside and out including the frame and slide rails, barrel, trigger and hammer. Not that it needed it, but it gave me something to do. CZ's are not the easiest guns to work on, but once you've done one you know what to expect as their all metal guns are similar in design and construction. The hardest part is assembling the sear carrier, its associated parts and tiny little springs. Especially on the (D) de-cocker models. I've made slave pins from old dull drill bits, and cut them to size which are used to aid in their assembly. Still it's not for the faint of heart.
> 
> I was surprised that the Omega P01 which has more parts was easier to work on than it's P01/P06 brothers. The Shadow 2 is the easiest of them all. I have to say that CZ's have gotten a lot better with regards to machining and tooling marks. At least my last two have. Even though that's never affected their reliability you can feel it in their actions. Except for the Shadow 2 series which are designed for competition, as such that's what you're paying for.
> 
> ...


My last CZ purchase was a RAMI , I have the 97 BD and swear it has lest felt recoil than my Cagunized P01 Omega . I love em !


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Koldfire70 said:


> My last CZ purchase was a RAMI , I have the 97 BD and swear it has lest felt recoil than my Cagunized P01 Omega . I love em !


They are awesome firearms that's for sure.


----------

